# zombie apocolypse



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

ok you have to pick 4 weapons
a mode of transportation
a hide out 
and why do you pick your weapons and mode of transportation


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm fairly certain a post like this belongs in the locker room rather than the weapons discussion forum.

That said: My weapons would be a swiss army knife, a first aid kit (its a bludgeoning weapon!), a sword (assuming I have a way to sharpen it) and a bow (assuming I have a quiver of arrows) . My mode of transportation would be a shuttle capable of reaching Mars. My hideout would be a terraformed fully self-supportive farm/biodome..
For explanation: I don't think zombie's have the intellectual capability to get to Mars. The swiss army knife and sword both have many more uses than their original intent. The first aid kit for the inside contents, and the bow and arrows to keep me from being bored or if a really smart zombie somehow figures out how to get to Mars.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> I'm fairly certain a post like this belongs in the locker room rather than the weapons discussion forum.
> 
> That said: My weapons would be a swiss army knife, a first aid kit (its a bludgeoning weapon!), a sword (assuming I have a way to sharpen it) and a bow (assuming I have a quiver of arrows) . My mode of transportation would be a shuttle capable of reaching Mars. My hideout would be a terraformed fully self-supportive farm/biodome..
> For explanation: I don't think zombie's have the intellectual capability to get to Mars. The swiss army knife and sword both have many more uses than their original intent. The first aid kit for the inside contents, and the bow and arrows to keep me from being bored or if a really smart zombie somehow figures out how to get to Mars.


there is a locker rooms forum


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

and man a swiss army knife out of all the weapons you pick a swiss army knife


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 16, 2016)

sgraves said:


> there is a locker rooms forum



If this was a question: yup! The Locker Room Bar & Grill

It's the main forum/subforum to post non-MA stuff, or MA-related stuff, for fun. No politics though.



sgraves said:


> and man a swiss army knife out of all the weapons you pick a swiss army knife


I am not in any real danger, and that is one of the most useful items I currently have when I go camping, I assume it'll still be useful when I am living in a biodome without much technology.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Also, it wouldnt be an ordinary swiss army knife..it would be this one Swiss Army Swisschamp XAVT by Victorinox at Swiss Knife Shop


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> If this was a question: yup! The Locker Room Bar & Grill
> 
> It's the main forum/subforum to post non-MA stuff, or MA-related stuff, for fun. No politics though.
> 
> ...


that makes sense I think my weapons would be kali stick for mid range and a standard issue karambit marine knife
and a for my side arm I would have a black desert eagle with a assault riffle with he desert eagle and ar 15 both having unlimited rounds
with my mode of transportation being a mid size rv with armor platting and re sealible tires and the only way in or out being through the the roof the door on the roof being armor plated as well and my hide out would be a surban house in a normal looking neighbor hood where and bricks stacked up kinda like  a gated community around the entire neighborhood


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 16, 2016)

Staff Note:
Moved to The Locker Room, where it is more appropriate.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Staff Note:
> Moved to The Locker Room, where it is more appropriate.


alrighty ill know that next time


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Assuming I was stuck on earth, I would probably choose similar weapons. I would just prefer not being near them since *eventually *they'll get me.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Assuming I was stuck on earth, I would probably choose similar weapons. I would just prefer not being near them since *eventually *they'll get me.


depends on what  kind of zombies we are dealing with tbh cause I def wouldn't want to leave earth


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 16, 2016)

sgraves said:


> depends on what  kind of zombies we are dealing with tbh cause I def wouldn't want to leave earth


Eh, better to leave earth than risk death. Especially if I can get some of my friends or family on the shuttle with me, since I'm even more sure they wouldn't be able to all survive on earth.

What sort of zombies would you be okay sticking around for?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 16, 2016)

Try carrying unlimited rounds...

That's a cop-out answer


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 16, 2016)

Four weapons:
1 - My suppressed Glock 41. Don't attract zombies with noise. High capacity. Accurate.
2 - A suppressed AR-15 with decent optics, the whole thing set up for medium-long range shooting. Same as above, but also good for hunting.
3 - A sword. Preferably a rapier or katana. Silent, and don't need to be reloaded.
4 - A good multitool. A toolbox in your pocket is useful.

Transport:
The Jeep I built a few years back. It will go literally anywhere.

Hidey Hole:
The 150 year old maximum security prison 30 miles from where I live. 40' high stone walls - zombie proof. Easy to clear out one cell at a time, which would make room for hundreds of survivors, allowing the possibility of starting a new civilization.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Try carrying unlimited rounds...
> 
> That's a cop-out an
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Try carrying unlimited rounds...
> 
> That's a cop-out answer


Mine? In the ideal situation that's what I would do. Why come up with something less advantageous?


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Four weapons:
> 1 - My suppressed Glock 41. Don't attract zombies with noise. High capacity. Accurate.
> 2 - A suppressed AR-15 with decent optics, the whole thing set up for medium-long range shooting. Same as above, but also good for hunting.
> 3 - A sword. Preferably a rapier or katana. Silent, and don't need to be reloaded.
> ...


why a katana though I feel like that alot of people go to no firearm weapon


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 16, 2016)

sgraves said:


> why a katana though I feel like that alot of people go to no firearm weapon



The swords I have the most training and experience with are the katana and rapier. It would be foolish to pick a weapon I didn't know how to use...


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> The swords I have the most training and experience with are the katana and rapier. It would be foolish to pick a weapon I didn't know how to use...


very true


----------



## donald1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Weapons...
- niuweidao
- tactical knife (with paracord)
-supressed glock 23
- firecrackers (good for distractions)

Also going with jeep

As for hideout on a lakehouse surrounded by water. Hopefully they cant swim well


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2016)

I just cannot accept the whole, "I get unlimited ammo" position.  Sorry, ammo runs out, stocks run dry, manufacturing ends, and eventually it is unavailable or rare and you need to conserve.  This is the zombie apocalypse, after all.  Ammo is heavy and if you end up on foot then there is only so much you can carry, and it affects your ability to move, run, hide, and fight.

A gun is a reasonable tool to bring along, but it should be considered for emergency situations.  It is noisy and attracts more zombies, and not everyone will have a suppressor.  Once the ammo runs out, your rifle is a heavy and poorly designed club, and your sidearm is a poorly shaped throwing implement.  If there are no reasonable expectations of finding more, it's time to ditch them.

Most people lack the skill needed to be effective with a bow, especially with Zed where a head shot is all that matters and a body shot doesn't count.  However, a bow could be handy for hunting and for fighting off the desperate living.

A slingshot might be a good idea.  It's very lightweight and compact, and ammo is potentially everywhere, and a head shot could penetrate the skull and put down Zed.  It's also quiet.

Sword is a good choice, but can require some open space and so isn't good in all situations.

Staff is good as long as there is room to operate, good for crushing Zed skulls.

Tomahawk, kukhri, hammer, long dagger, etc. are good options for tighter quarters.

But how much of this do you carry on your person at the same time is important to consider.  If you weigh yourself down with gear then you cannot function.


----------



## Buka (Jun 17, 2016)

My 4 weapons-
Colt 45, Officers model, Glaser safety slugs
Machete
Any two Pauly Shore movies (They'll keep away anything)

My old Jeep

Hideout - Kapalaoa cabin, Haleakala crater, Maui


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2016)

Buka said:


> My 4 weapons-
> Colt 45, Officers model, Glaser safety slugs
> Machete
> Any two Pauly Shore movies (They'll keep away anything)
> ...


The cabin is already under my control.  You'll never get in, tho I might allow you to pitch a tent on the slope...


----------



## Buka (Jun 17, 2016)

Drat. Okay, I'll go to the Holua Cabin instead. 








Too many trees by the Palikū cabin for Zombie ambushes.
And we'll cut down them Zombie bastards by the Kapau Gap. It will be a regular Zombie shoot.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2016)

Buka said:


> Drat. Okay, I'll go to the Holua Cabin instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The high altitude might make it difficult to run, when necessary...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> The high altitude might make it difficult to run, when necessary...



Take Gurkhas with you.
The first thing I'd do is go find the Gurkhas ( two minutes up the road for me lol), you'd be safe with them.


----------



## Buka (Jun 17, 2016)

_"The high altitude might make it difficult to run, when necessary..."_

If it's them fast running zombies, like from World War Z, I'm probably screwed anyway, so you can use me for a diversion.
But if it's your standard, run of the mill zombie, I like our chances. Nothing like a good, crater Zombie shoot, a Grey Goose Bloody Mary, bacon and eggs and the smell of gunpowder to start your day.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> I just cannot accept the whole, "I get unlimited ammo" position.  Sorry, ammo runs out, stocks run dry, manufacturing ends, and eventually it is unavailable or rare and you need to conserve.  This is the zombie apocalypse, after all.  Ammo is heavy and if you end up on foot then there is only so much you can carry, and it affects your ability to move, run, hide, and fight.
> 
> A gun is a reasonable tool to bring along, but it should be considered for emergency situations.  It is noisy and attracts more zombies, and not everyone will have a suppressor.  Once the ammo runs out, your rifle is a heavy and poorly designed club, and your sidearm is a poorly shaped throwing implement.  If there are no reasonable expectations of finding more, it's time to ditch them.
> 
> ...


a sling shot really lol


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2016)

sgraves said:


> a sling shot really lol


Yup, go to a sporting goods store and get a good wrist rocket for about $15-$30, and fire a steel marble into a tree trunk and see how it is.  I bet it hits a lot harder than you realize.  Not sure about accurate range, mebbe 30-40 yards, more if you practice.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Yup, go to a sporting goods store and get a good wrist rocket for about $15-$30, and fire a steel marble into a tree trunk and see how it is.  I bet it hits a lot harder than you realize.  Not sure about accurate range, mebbe 30-40 yards, more if you practice.


ok ill def have to look into that


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2016)

sgraves said:


> ok ill def have to look into that


I've seen them at Dicks sporting goods, they come with a package of steel pellets, I'm sure they are at least powerful enough to take small game.  You can get bigger steel pellets, might even take down something bigger than that.  Headshot on Zed, yeah that'll do it.  And small game hunting for sustenance in the meantime while living off the land. And when the pellets run out, rocks are everywhere.  Not as good, but plentiful.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2016)

You can go to a toy store and stock up on glass marbles too.  I bet you could fire an arrow out of it, or for small game maybe a cluster of a dozen copper BBs.  All kinds of things if you get creative.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> stock up on glass marbles too



While you are buying the marbles buy some extra to put in a shallow dish, fill with water just so the marbles tops are dry and put out as water for the bees, they need all the help they can get. They sit on the marbles as they get the water.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> While you are buying the marbles buy some extra to put in a shallow dish, fill with water just so the marbles tops are dry and put out as water for the bees, they need all the help they can get. They sit on the marbles as they get the water.


Will do!!!  Nothing like the zombie apocalypse to bring out our compassion.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 17, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Yup, go to a sporting goods store and get a good wrist rocket for about $15-$30, and fire a steel marble into a tree trunk and see how it is.  I bet it hits a lot harder than you realize.  Not sure about accurate range, mebbe 30-40 yards, more if you practice.



When I was in high school I was really good with a wrist rocket, like pick a leaf off of a tree good (ok admittedly those were big leaf maples, but still).  I was that accurate to about 40 yards max.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 17, 2016)

Weapons?
Basic randall bowie knife, pinute (short Filipino sword), takedown recurve bow, suppressed .45 Glock.

Vehicle?  Probably steal one of the diesel Chevy's from my work. 

Bugout location?  This isn't real, but it should be:





Maybe have it a bit farther out into the ocean.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

Blindside said:


> Weapons?
> Basic randall bowie knife, pinute (short Filipino sword), takedown recurve bow, suppressed .45 Glock.
> 
> Vehicle?  Probably steal one of the diesel Chevy's from my work.
> ...


that location is great lol


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

Buka said:


> My 4 weapons-
> Colt 45, Officers model, Glaser safety slugs
> Machete
> Any two Pauly Shore movies (They'll keep away anything)
> ...


Good thinking, bringing the beer...


----------



## Blindside (Jun 17, 2016)

I couldn't find this earlier, but if I had my buddies with me and we needed some more space.


----------



## Buka (Jun 17, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Good thinking, bringing the beer...



Without question, my brother. I only drink Rolling Rock, what shall I have waiting for you at the cabin? Chilled, of course.

Them poor zombies. F em!


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

Buka said:


> Without question, my brother. I only drink Rolling Rock, what shall I have waiting for you at the cabin? Chilled, of course.
> 
> Them poor zombies. F em!


I'll drink the Colt 45. I'll also take one of your Super Models. I think you called her an Officers model? We'll have no time for Zombies...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Buka said:


> Without question, my brother. I only drink Rolling Rock, what shall I have waiting for you at the cabin? Chilled, of course.
> 
> Them poor zombies. F em!


I'm up for this zombie party at the cabin. What do you want me to bring?


----------



## Buka (Jun 18, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> I'm up for this zombie party at the cabin. What do you want me to bring?



Anything you want, my brother! I suppose pizza would go with Zombie whacking, no?


----------



## Buka (Jun 18, 2016)

Blindside said:


> I couldn't find this earlier, but if I had my buddies with me and we needed some more space.



We can go to the Haleakala cabin for the zombie whooping after party, but that place right there.....that's where we should all go to fight off the undead.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 19, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Four weapons:
> 1 - My suppressed Glock 41. Don't attract zombies with noise. High capacity. Accurate.
> 2 - A suppressed AR-15 with decent optics, the whole thing set up for medium-long range shooting. Same as above, but also good for hunting.
> 3 - A sword. Preferably a rapier or katana. Silent, and don't need to be reloaded.
> ...



Some variant of this is most likely to be what will work. 

Personally, I like 9mm for more ammo availability, yet 45 is a close second I would believe. 
A range weapon, and the rifle is a good choice, as is the bow, ammo being the limiting factor on each. 
A sword is good as well as it is a weapon that keeps working as long as you can swing it. Which goes to the lighter swords. 
The multi-tool is a good choice for last minute blade usage to a tool box on your belt. 

Of course the predisposes that the cure is not readily handy and I would take one for me, enough for family and friends and then as much as I could carry to distribute to others. And then food to help in the traveling. Of course the weapons above would help with that as well. As other humans will be as big a threat as well. 

vehicle. The old diesel jeep with an aqua air intake and exhaust. The short frame and 4x4 could get you through tight European cities and through the country side as well. Diesel for fuel source and using bio diesel for fuel source as well. 

Hide out, would be nice, and space is a great place assuming that the virus or infection is contained and not with those in space. Otherwise, one needs a place that provides cover and allows you to see the enemy as they approach (* Clear the country side around you *) and also has hidden exit(s) that only you or a few know about.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 21, 2016)

sgraves said:


> and a for my side arm I would have a black desert eagle with a *assault riffle* with he desert eagle and ar 15 both having unlimited rounds



Are you saying that you would chose an assault rifle?  Or are you saying you'd chose an AR-15?  Or are you saying that an AR-15 is an assault rifle?  If the first, you would be unable to purchase an assault rifle as they were banned in 1934 for ownership by private citizens.  If the second, an AR-15 is a viable option.  If the third, an AR-15 is not an assault rifle.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 21, 2016)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Are you saying that you would chose an assault rifle?  Or are you saying you'd chose an AR-15?  Or are you saying that an AR-15 is an assault rifle?  If the first, you would be unable to purchase an assault rifle as they were banned in 1934 for ownership by private citizens.  If the second, an AR-15 is a viable option.  If the third, an AR-15 is not an assault rifle.


 these are what im talking about


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 21, 2016)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Are you saying that you would chose an assault rifle?  Or are you saying you'd chose an AR-15?  Or are you saying that an AR-15 is an assault rifle?  If the first, you would be unable to purchase an assault rifle as they were banned in 1934 for ownership by private citizens.  If the second, an AR-15 is a viable option.  If the third, an AR-15 is not an assault rifle.


My understaning is that fully automatic weapons are not actually banned, but the regulations are onerous enough that ownership is very impractical for the vast majority of people.

Of course part of the definition of the zombie apocalypse is the complete breakdown of society, including governments.  So at that point if you manage to get your hands on one, well, there you are.

But I repeat my position that the "unlimited ammo" provision is utter ********.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 21, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> My understaning is that fully automatic weapons are not actually banned, but the regulations are onerous enough that ownership is very impractical for the vast majority of people.
> 
> Of course part of the definition of the zombie apocalypse is the complete breakdown of society, including governments.  So at that point if you manage to get your hands on one, well, there you are.
> 
> But I repeat my position that the "unlimited ammo" provision is utter ********.


you can carry a lot of ammo in a rv and its a fantasy situation not reality


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 21, 2016)

sgraves said:


> you can carry a lot of ammo in a rv and its a fantasy situation not reality


It sure is a fantasy situation.  And I don't buy it.

I may as well say, "I'm a millionth level wizard with unlimited Obliterate All spells and eternal Immunity From The Walking Dead and Plus 1 Billion advantage on my Savings Throw vs. Zombie Bites."  At some point it's not even a fun fantasy, if you make yourself impervious.  You may as well just go to the target range and shoot at empty beer cans, where you are actually safe.  The zombie apocalypse has actual danger in it.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 21, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> It sure is a fantasy situation.  And I don't buy it.
> 
> I may as well say, "I'm a millionth level wizard with unlimited Obliterate All spells and eternal Immunity From The Walking Dead and Plus 1 Billion advantage on my Savings Throw vs. Zombie Bites."  At some point it's not even a fun fantasy, if you make yourself impervious.  You may as well just go to the target range and shoot at empty beer cans, where you are actually safe.  The zombie apocalypse has actual danger in it.


ok, whatever floats your boat buddy lol.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 21, 2016)

sgraves said:


> ok, whatever floats your boat buddy lol.


  Yup, I can get into it.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 21, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Yup, I can get into it.


lol


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 21, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> My understaning is that fully automatic weapons are not actually banned, but the regulations are onerous enough that ownership is very impractical for the vast majority of people.
> 
> Of course part of the definition of the zombie apocalypse is the complete breakdown of society, including governments.  So at that point if you manage to get your hands on one, well, there you are.



An assault rifle is a rifle that fires intermediate cartridges on select fire.  Yes, most folks can't get a true assault rifle without jumping through a lot of hoops.  An AR-15 does not qualify as an assault rifle despite what some politicians or journalist state.  

In a true WROL situation then certainly you use whatever means is necessary for preservation.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 21, 2016)

sgraves said:


> these are what im talking about



Make sure you understand what a true assault rifle is rather than the media-created assault rifle.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 21, 2016)

Kong Soo Do said:


> An assault rifle is a rifle that fires intermediate cartridges on select fire.  Yes, most folks can't get a true assault rifle without jumping through a lot of hoops.  An AR-15 does not qualify as an assault rifle despite what some politicians or journalist state.
> 
> In a true WROL situation then certainly you use whatever means is necessary for preservation.


Yes, I understand that.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 21, 2016)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Make sure you understand what a true assault rifle is rather than the media-created assault rifle.


I have actually had experience with the weapon on the left hand side, please educate me in=f there is some information I might be missing.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 21, 2016)

Like I mentioned above, the U.S. government defines an assault rifle as a rifle the fires an intermediate cartridge on select fire.  As an example, an M-16 has a select fire switch.  Position one discharges one round when the trigger is depressed.  Position two fires a 3-round burst when the trigger is depressed.  Position three fire continuously until it either runs out of ammo or the trigger is released.  

And AR-15 has no select fire switch.  If fires one round when the trigger is depressed the same as a handgun.  

Unfortunately, many politicians and journalists think that AR stands for assault rifle.  It does not.  It stands for Armalite Rifle which is the company that developed the rifle.  Both the M-16 and AR-15 fire the .223 and/or 5.56 rounds and they 'look' like each other but they are two different animals.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 21, 2016)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Like I mentioned above, the U.S. government defines an assault rifle as a rifle the fires an intermediate cartridge on select fire.  As an example, an M-16 has a select fire switch.  Position one discharges one round when the trigger is depressed.  Position two fires a 3-round burst when the trigger is depressed.  Position three fire continuously until it either runs out of ammo or the trigger is released.
> 
> And AR-15 has no select fire switch.  If fires one round when the trigger is depressed the same as a handgun.
> 
> Unfortunately, many politicians and journalists think that AR stands for assault rifle.  It does not.  It stands for Armalite Rifle which is the company that developed the rifle.  Both the M-16 and AR-15 fire the .223 and/or 5.56 rounds and they 'look' like each other but they are two different animals.


And it's that burst and full-auto capability that gets it heavily regulated, to the point of "who needs it?"  

But in the zombie apocalypse, regulations won't matter much.  Go to an armory and drive off in a tank, if you have the access.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> And it's that burst and full-auto capability that gets it heavily regulated, to the point of "who needs it?"
> 
> But in the zombie apocalypse, regulations won't matter much.  Go to an armory and drive off in a tank, if you have the access.



Do soldiers ever go full auto with an assault rifle though?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyway i will go the Adler lever shotgun.





An axe





 Toyota hiace 






And a portaledge.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 23, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Do soldiers ever go full auto with an assault rifle though?


I've never been in the military, so would not know.  My feeling is, occasions to justify full auto would be rare, it's a big waste of ammo.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 23, 2016)

By the way saw this locally and thought of this thread.   They want $65,000 for it though.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 23, 2016)

This is the correctional facility I would take over.






This is the Jeep I'd be driving. 383ci EFI Chevy V8, TH350, Atlas 4-speed transfer case, Detroit Lockers in both diffs, with 5.13:1 gears, 40" IROKs on beadlocks, 12,000lb winch, full roll cage (which would just need mesh added to make it zombie proof), etc etc etc.



 

The only item on my list that isn't already in my house is the scoped AR-15. I don't own an AR yet.


----------



## Juany118 (Jun 25, 2016)

Weapons...
1. A good old Bowie Knife (weapon and Utilitarian)
2. .357 Magnum revolver (can also shoot .38 special so sourcing ammo is easier.
3. M-4 (weight, rate of fire and I know it well and can even fix it if I have the parts.
4. Crossbow

Vehicle...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Armor good up to 7.62 and it's also an MRAP, speed and range, it is also 4wd

Hide out... my county's 911 call center.  It has only one way in or out, which can be fortified and is one of those "partially" underground structures so it is basically a hardened bunker (also easier to climate control) and has its own generators etc.


----------

